

Senate Bitcoin Hearing Spawns Price Fluctuations; Senator Carper Becomes A Meme - CryptoJunky
http://cryptojunky.com/blog/2013/11/19/us-senate-hearing-on-virtual-currencies-spawns-price-fluctuations-senator-carper-becomes-a-meme/

======
btcguy
It'd be pretty awesome if the Car per meme stuck around. Might encourage other
politicians to follow his lead.

